# Stupid Accident



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, last night as I was getting back to my dorm after, *ehhemm*, cheerleading practice, I hit a curb on a slight turn cause I was looking at a civic that had a lot of stickers on it, and was wondering if I should turn around and teach him a lesson. I know lot of you vetz will castigate me for even thinking of illegal "races", but shiiii, my friend egged my on the whole time. I'm an ass. Well, I hit that curb going about 45. I got out, and 3 of the 4 wheels were bent in. I found a piece of my front rotor on the street 2 hours later. The car is bone stock. So, my question, is it worth fixin? I got it for only $1g. I spent 1g more for tint, alarm, cv boots, brakes. I ono. I gotta look at it today, but if those who did the same knows what I'm looking at, do it. 

I gotta say, though, Rochester police maaaaad coool. They didn't even yell at me or lecture me, even though I should've gotten some.

Peace
stupid drive CMo


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

I have never had that happen but I would say it comes down to how much you like the car and if you want to keep it. To me it sounds like a good resone to get some nice wheels. As for the rotor it shouldn't cost more than 65 bucks to replace.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

cmotek24 I see your in Dallas. Shoot me a pm if ya need a hand with your car. I think I have some rotors and stuff layin around. If you deside to sell it let me know..................james


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

yeah, sup guys. thanks for the input. but i moved back to rochester, ny for school. it happened here too. the guy says i'm looking at a bent frame. if that's tru, iono. i really love the car. it hauls soo well, and the money that i'd put into it would still make it much more of a bargain to keep anyways, than a comparable car. so, yeah, i'll need new wheels, tires, axles, and i'm guessing struts and shocks, since the wheels looked like the back to the future car before it takes off! you know, bent under. maybe the strut bolt just broke off, if i'm lucky. i'm thinking just getting the frame fixed at a shop and replace the misc. myself. i got about another 2.5gz saved up (which i was gonna use on sound and engine) but why not get rims and suspension, ehh? it's stuff i was gonna replace anyways  well, thanks boys. i could use your manual help, though.

anyone in rochester, ny have a garage that wouldn't mind helping me out a little? i don't wanna leave my car out in the dorm lots and fixin it. anyone? hahah... ok. the dude with the sr20ve? i know he's in rochester. aite thanks again

Peace
CMo


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

well, i did the same thing as you, except i was going quite a bit slower. i managed to bend both of the front struts, the crossmember, one of my wheels, my left control arm, i broke the left crankshaft off, and a bunch of other stuff i cant remember. i know it sucks to part with a car, but honestly, i would say that you just need to get rid of your car and find another se-r.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

well, i just got my estimate this morning. $2000. all suspension, pretty much. the mechanic, though, said he'll work with me on some of the parts. if iget my my financial aid for school aprroved, i'll have enough svaed to do more than before. i'm thinking of going with the kyb agxz, but iono if i got the $ for springs, and I'm sure the stock springs wont work. but i'm upgrading sooner or later anyways. and i need rimz too. iono why i'm posting, but i'm happy it was not over 3gz... just gotta say... i'll figure out the specifics of all the oem prices that he's gonna charge, then i'll compare with performance stuff... to be honest, i was quite happy with the ride of stock, just wanted it lowered and a sway bar. i'm blabbing.. peace..

Peace
CMo


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

A bent frame? Your car is a unibody, it doesn't have a frame. Anyways, you ought to be able to get a nice KYB/AGX setup installed for $2K and see what it'd cost to have ES bushings all around and have the sway bars replaced. If the guy's any good at fabricating, he could even make up an under brace for the front for you. You should be able to get nice 15" rims for around $400-$450. If the car's in good shape otherwise, I'd fix it without blinking an eye, I'd have the damage fixed and put all new suspension on myself, but being at school like you are doesn't afford you that opportunity.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> Your car is a unibody, it doesn't have a frame.


That's actually not quite correct. The engine and front suspension are supported by a sub-frame attached to the unit body. This sub-frame could be tweaked.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

yeah, i control rods, tie rods, maybe sway bars... again, i'll find out tomorrow for sure. i'm asking my friend if i can use her parents garage possible to do the suspension setup, that's a little easier for me. axles and all, though, i'm getting it done there. but $2K for it all? maybe, like i said, i might forgoe the agxz and for maybe the gr-2 with stock springs (for now), since i can't see why that would be damaged. i liked the stock setup, just a little too high.. i'm still wanting to get 16z, though. might as well. i'll give info tomorrow for more advice. thanks again

Peace
CMo


----------

